
Creating a minimalist workspace - nreece
http://unclutterer.com/2008/03/12/creating-a-minimalist-workspace/
======
stillmotion
"I do have a phone (elsewhere in my house, so it doesn’t disturb me) and a
cell phone (also elsewhere), but I don’t have a PDA, an iPod, a printer
(though my wife has ordered one for her needs), a scanner, a fax machine, or
anything like that. I don’t print anything and I don’t use fax (an outdated
technology)."

Sorry, but most of my clients require me to fax them documents. I need to
print contracts and forms, and I like to take photos on my Hasselblad so I
need a scanner. I own an iPhone and an iPod, I need them on my desk because I
don't like to have my music and information split between my office and home
computers. My iPhone is also my only means of contact, I don't have a land
line and I travel a lot.

Somehow I found this article not applicable to anyone who has more than a
computer and a mouse.

~~~
graywh
This is the minimalist extreme, but it's definitely better than the opposite
end of the spectrum--total chaos.

My workspace certainly doesn't look like that, but I try to clean up and
organize often.

------
jandjand
Add a pile of plain white paper to that desk and you're nearing perfection...

It all falls down when you attempt to achieve any kind of desktop peace - It
would seem designers / marketers look towards Times Square for inspiration,
rather than the gentle Zen gardern these minimalist workspaces aspire to.

Most of the time I just want to scream "SHHHHSSSHHH" (quietly, of course) ...

------
scott_s
No books? There's a bunch I reach for all the time; three language books, an
OS book, and a computer architecture book.

~~~
brent
I noticed the same thing. Let's hope his setup is like mine and the bookcase
is an arm's length behind him.

